# L.A. Lakers (36-32) @ New Orleans Hornets (31-37)...3/23/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
New Orleans Arena-New Orleans, LA






















































 




































Preview​


> _Kobe Bryant is just happy the Los Angeles Lakers are winning games instead of focusing on his tremendous scoring run.
> 
> Bryant looks to reach 50 points for a fourth consecutive game and help the Lakers win a fourth straight game Friday when they visit the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> Bryant, the league's leading scorer at 30.5 points per game, scored 60 on Thursday to lead Los Angeles (36-32) to a 121-119 win over Memphis. The stellar performance came after he had a season-high 65 in a 116-111 overtime victory against Portland on Sunday and netted 50 versus Minnesota in a 109-102 win on Tuesday._


Link


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Defense defense defense, if Hornetes will do it on Kobe, they gonna win... Who can defend Kobe in Hornets pretty well??? May it be Mason???


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> Defense defense defense, if Hornetes will do it on Kobe, they gonna win..*. Who can defend Kobe in Hornets pretty well??? May it be Mason??*?


I'd say probably so. I believe it was Mason that had the assignment during the 1st 2 meetings of the season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets with the 6pt loss. Which means they probably would've/could've won had West been a factor. He was a non-factor tonight. Too much foul trouble. Tyson was an absolute BEAST!! CP had a good game as well with 28 & 12. Even though the Hornets lost, I enjoyed the game.

Lakers avoided the


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> _NEW ORLEANS -- Kobe Bryant is making 50-point games look routine.
> 
> Bryant finished with exactly 50, becoming only the second NBA player to hit that mark in four straight games and leading Los Angeles to a 111-105 victory over the New Orleans Hornets on Friday night.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West and Mason both had such lousy shooting nights it's amazing this game was ever close.God knows Mason is never going to see another team that will let him shoot the ball as much as Scott does.As far as I am concerned they should forget about going to him in the post and let him earn his points hustling and running the wings on teh break.I know they don't have many options,but try something that might work.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^^Agreed.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I was at the game and the players couldn't breathe on Kobe. Violet(woman referee)was booed loudly several times by the crowd. And I believe she took it personal and just called more fouls. I couldn't understand why West wasn't in the game, but now I know he was in foul trouble. I thought it was quite mean when someone called Dez the black hole, but they were right. His hands is where possessions go to die. It seems almost automatic that he will turn the ball over 2-3 times a game. His production is down, which would be fine if he can make up for it on defense. Why Linton isn't playing is beyond me? Marc Jackson is a waste of a good uniform. Let Hilton play, every time he hit the floor he produce. But Byron keep him buried on the end of the bench. I hope this made sense, I was ranting a little.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I was at the game and the players couldn't breathe on Kobe. Violet(woman referee)was booed loudly several times by the crowd. And I believe she took it personal and just called more fouls. I couldn't understand why West wasn't in the game, but now I know he was in foul trouble. I thought it was quite mean when someone called Dez the black hole, but they were right. His hands is where possessions go to die. It seems almost automatic that he will turn the ball over 2-3 times a game. His production is down, which would be fine if he can make up for it on defense. Why Linton isn't playing is beyond me? Marc Jackson is a waste of a good uniform. Let Hilton play, every time he hit the floor he produce. But Byron keep him buried on the end of the bench. I hope this made sense, I was ranting a little.


Good post bee-fan. I bust out laughing when you said Desmonds' hands is where possessions go to die. :lol: You are so right though. Everything you said in this post is true. Violet started calling silly silly fouls really early. The first foul she called on Devin was the most silliest thing I'd ever seen. So did you have fun tonight? Got tipsy?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if some of it is sexism,but it seems like everyone thinks VIolet Palmer is the worst zebra in the league.The players voted her that and it seems a lot of fans agree too.I really think it's Jess Kersey,but she doesn't impress me either.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Good post bee-fan. I bust out laughing when you said Desmonds' hands is where possessions go to die. :lol: You are so right though. Everything you said in this post is true. Violet started calling silly silly fouls really early. The first foul she called on Devin was the most silliest thing I'd ever seen. So did you have fun tonight? Got tipsy?


To say we lost, I had a lot of fun. It was very entertaining, and the crowd was amped. I had a couple of drinks, but when I lost my Bluetooth in the 3rd quarter I sobered up pretty quick. 

I think the worse foul was the one she called on Pargo, when he was standing still and Kobe ran into him. All the boos shook the arena


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> I don't know if some of it is sexism,but it seems like everyone thinks VIolet Palmer is the worst zebra in the league.The players voted her that and it seems a lot of fans agree too.I really think it's Jess Kersey,but she doesn't impress me either.



A lot of fans were yelling some nasty things at her. I sit close to the court, so I know she heard them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> A lot of fans were yelling some nasty things at her. I sit close to the court, so I know she heard them.


Oh yeah, Jess Kersey is another one that sucks. And she's the only female NBA official right? When I saw that she was one of the officials tonight I was like ..."oh brother". Did you find your Bluetooth?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

don't forget the 50 point game for kobe


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Bad lost, again Kobe...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> don't forget the 50 point game for kobe


How could we.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my gawd Tyson!:clap:


----------

